# canon pixma mp620 creating port failure



## kpm2003 (Feb 10, 2009)

i just got a new canon pixma mp620 and im trying to set it up wirelessly on my vista machine and everytime i get to the step where it needs to create the port for the printer, i recieve a error message that states that the "New port could not be created". i have tried everything from configuring the printer via it ui to setting it up as a wireless device.


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

1) go to Start/Settings/Printers and Faxes
2) right click the Canon MP 620 Printer and choose property
3) go to the Ports page (From the top menu), and I found my Canon MP620 was assigned to port FILE: Print to File. This is wrong, it should be assigned to a Canon BJ Network port
4) Click <Add Port> button, and select "Canon BJNP Port" type, and then new port
5) The Canon MP 620 printer will be associated with this new port, automatically
6) Click OK


----------

